# KNOCKDOWN Texture



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

I have a 1300 sq ft condo that has concrete ceilings, popcorn removed, owner wants knockdown texture applied.
What is best technique for applying texture over concrete? I thought about rolling all ceilings with drywall mud and let dry then lightly sand and add second layer of texture and knockdown using what? sponge? roller? I'm in the Fl Gulf so its not done with a stipple brush as it is in some areas......there are areas of the concrete that are not even so some finishing and coating is required, any suggestions please, thx


----------



## Suncoast (Dec 28, 2020)

Drywall mud directly on concrete? Is this a normal practice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davebusasusal (Jan 24, 2021)

I would attack that differently but I have a 300 gallon texture rig so I let my machine do the work.Spray coat over concrete uniform coat then after that is dry come back and spray knockdown texture and flatten it with a knockdown knife.


----------



## Mudrocker (Feb 7, 2021)

nbriley said:


> I have a 1300 sq ft condo that has concrete ceilings, popcorn removed, owner wants knockdown texture applied.
> What is best technique for applying texture over concrete? I thought about rolling all ceilings with drywall mud and let dry then lightly sand and add second layer of texture and knockdown using what? sponge? roller? I'm in the Fl Gulf so its not done with a stipple brush as it is in some areas......there are areas of the concrete that are not even so some finishing and coating is required, any suggestions please, thx


I would repair the bad areas and spray it and knock it down. You can use a spray hopper with your knockdown mud in it. I would strongly suggest using paint to thin your mud instead of water. The paint should toughen the mud enough to withstand the humidity. Also I’d use all purpose ( usg green lid)mud not lightweight.


----------

